# Ceilidh Night in West Norwood - Friday 23rd May "Folk Of The Wood"



## FOTW (May 15, 2014)

Greetings Urban 75 readers, just to warmly invite you along to Folk Of The Wood's live music and ceilidh dancing night, taking place at The Portico Gallery (23a Knights Hill, SE27 0HS) on Friday 23rd May from 7.30pm. All are welcome to come and enjoy three sets of lively folk dancing with host band Ceilidh Tree - www.ceilidhtree.co.uk ("London's finest folk dance band" - Evening Standard), who'll be performing traditional tunes from Scotland, Ireland and beyond, featuring fiddles, melodeon, whistle, guitar, and an experienced caller to show you the moves. We're also welcoming special guests No Coward Soul  - ncsoul.tumblr.com starring Alaskan front man Brad Schmauss and described as a mix of Willie Nelson, Alicia Keys and The Beach Boys! There will also be a guest spot from award winning singer songwriter Lotte Mullan  - www.lottemullan.com and youth folk troupe The Green Ravens. 

Fully licensed bar with somerset scrumpy, craft ale and wine, alongside hot food served by Riverford Organic Farms. Full details and tickets are available at www.folkofthewood.co.uk or you can visit www.facebook.com/folkofthewood for previous gig photos and more details on the acts.

 

event poster - full details at www.folkofthewood.co.uk


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

FOTW said:


> Greetings Urban 75 readers, just to warmly invite you along to Folk Of The Wood's live music and ceilidh dancing night, taking place at The Portico Gallery (23a Knights Hill, SE27 0HS) on Friday 23rd May from 7.30pm. All are welcome to come and enjoy three sets of lively folk dancing with host band Ceilidh Tree - www.ceilidhtree.co.uk ("London's finest folk dance band" - Evening Standard), who'll be performing traditional tunes from Scotland, Ireland and beyond, featuring fiddles, melodeon, whistle, guitar, and an experienced caller to show you the moves. We're also welcoming special guests No Coward Soul  - ncsoul.tumblr.com starring Alaskan front man Brad Schmauss and described as a mix of Willie Nelson, Alicia Keys and The Beach Boys! There will also be a guest spot from award winning singer songwriter Lotte Mullan  - www.lottemullan.com and youth folk troupe The Green Ravens.
> 
> Fully licensed bar with somerset scrumpy, craft ale and wine, alongside hot food served by Riverford Organic Farms. Full details and tickets are available at www.folkofthewood.co.uk or you can visit www.facebook.com/folkofthewood for previous gig photos and more details on the acts.
> 
> ...


Is your ceilidh on 15th May at the same venue?

Are children welcome?


----------

